
Show HN: Persona Scripts: Equip various users with with software and resources - exception_e
https://github.com/GoTeamEpsilon/PersonaScripts
======
exception_e
Hi all! This is an experiment (also beta software) to equip various kinds of
computer users with exceptional software and curated resources.

So far, the personas are: General, Gamer, Engineer, Creative, and Clinician.

Maybe we'll never have a Year of the Linux Desktop (´･ω･｀), but I figured
helping to bring user personas to Linux would be of aid.

Please message me if this project interests you and you can join the team.
Need a GTK dev, tech writer, as well as a web designer.

-Matthew

